# Eos Controller 46 (Central Comfort Controller) coding discussion



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help!*

I've got VAG-COM, and was trying to turn on some of the features (like up and down of the windows via remote) on a friend's Eos -- I've followed the same instructions I used sucessfully on my '07 GTI -- all without any sucess on the Eos!!







Also, the operation of the window/sunroof close feature on this Eos doesn't work either.
Help!


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

Ditto,
The VAG-COM actually didn't even recognize my car at all. The friend of mine thinks it might have something to do with the recognition of the Bosch ME9 programming?


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (GLIGuyNH)*

My VAG-COM can see the car just fine -- stepping through the bytes just fine, and the bits are different than my GTI's -- but it just ignores me when I change a value. 
I also can't get the high-beams to work with the fogs on like I did in my GTI.
Why does the Eos hate me?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

I believe that there are significant differences in controller coding between the Eos and the Golf/Jetta V platform, and these differences have not yet been identified and documented by the enthusiast community.
You might be interested in having a look at this recent discussion which addresses the same subject: EuroStyle Smoked Tail Lights (and rear foglight retrofit wiring/coding).
Michael


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (PanEuropean)*

Curses!!! Foiled again...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

I was able to make the change to close my windows/sunroof with key fob.
You have to change the settings on more than one screen (one that says it can be done, another that says _what_ can be done)
I was not able to enable opening the sunroof via the key, but wa sable to close it.
I was _not able_ to enable the fogs with high beams.
Note that the option to disable power windows once the doors have been openeed is misleading-- the default is NO, so if you check it, the option is ENABLED, not disabled.
Same for the option to use dimmed beams as DRL-- that is default, and with it checked A DIFFERENT LIGHT is used, seems to be fog unless another setting controls which light. (I wanted fogs anyway)
William


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*

You wouldn't happen to have the exact settings you used, would you?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

yes I would...
of course, you should remember that the string is for a whole bunch of stuff,
and so you should compare strings to figure out what stuff changes.
I also changed my lights to Coming Home/Leaving Home, Fogs as DRLs etc etc
check Byte 6 Bit 6 and then Byte 7 someofthose (depending on preference)
I don't mind my windows rolling UP because my keys pressed a button in my pocket, but down is another matter, do I didn't enable it.
so here is the module 46:
13908A800186483B7B04040FB0C84E0488DCA0
orig:
13908A800186281B0804040FB0080E0488DCA0

take care...I have been doing things through the long coder, and then verifying whether they take effect like I think they will.
William 


_Modified by kghia at 5:32 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

by the way, you should post a copy of your *original* scan values to the thread VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos, with a detailed description of the features/options of the car.
I xx'ed out the last digits of my VIN in the scan report too.
With lists from other models of Eos, maybe we can figure out the bits that are labeled "Unknown" (or incorrectly labeled)








William


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*

I'll scan the car when I can get my friend to bring it over... and thanks again for the info!
<crosses fingers>


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

Just got mine too work!
No seatbelt chime (I know... not US legal).
Windows/Sunroof close with remote!
Windows open with remote.
Similar code as above. I still need to post my scan....
Greg
p.s. Near Lanc, Pa... give me a buzz.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (gdevitry)*

If you have an *"unchanged"* scan, please post those in the thread VAG-COM Controller Lists from Eos
(you *did* scan it before making changes, _right?_
That will help us decipher the "unknown" or mistaken code labels, by identifying the differences between models (as VW supplies them)
If you don't have a scan before changes were made, please NOTE that you have already customized the codes, and try to list what changes were made.
William
ps. I don't think that the seatbelt chime is required by law once the vehicle is purchased, as it is not checked at safety inspections (at least in NC).
I have not changed mine-- _woe unto those who drive my Eos using less-than-utmost care!_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_...I don't think that the seatbelt chime is required by law once the vehicle is purchased...

To the best of my knowledge, the legislation that addresses seat belt chimes, key in ignition door chimes, passenger airbag lights and other such annunciations only requires that the vehicle be equipped with such a system when delivered to the first retail buyer. In other words, it is a 'manufacturing' regulation, not a 'roadworthy' regulation. All those chimes are, I think, a bit like the tags you find on the end of mattresses - you can remove them once you have bought the mattress without fear of being sent to jail.








But... I am not an expert on American legislation (I'm not even an American), so perhaps someone else who has more expertise in this area could have a peek at the rules and offer their comments. I suspect that the detailed rules would be found in the US CFR.
Michael
BTW - just a postscript here: Normally the coding that affects seatbelt chimes is found in controller 17, not controller 46 (the subject of this thread), because these chimes are not directly switched on or off, they are switched on or off as you choose the 'country of operation' coding field for the vehicle. This is typically found in the instrument cluster controller (17).


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone or has anyone coded their Eos w/ navigation so that it does not display that annoying "warning" at the begining of operation. I hate having to press "accept" every time I turn on my stereo! It also won't let me adjust the MFD or navigation while the car is in motion without a warning. Any advice ?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

THe most hated feature of the North American version of the VW navigation system, and I think there is no known work around...


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_THe most hated feature of the North American version of the VW navigation system, and I think there is no known work around...








No way . . . that's ridiculous. There has to be a way w/ VAG-COM !?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

I think it's a function of the S/W in the NAV system computer. I do not think VAG-COM can re-program that. I believe the Phateon users have complaining about this for-ever... 









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1691819


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_The most hated feature of the North American version of the VW navigation system, and I think there is no known work around...


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafixx101* »_No way . . . that's ridiculous. There has to be a way w/ VAG-COM! 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the most likely answer is that there is no possible work-around to get rid of the legal acceptance screen.
On some vehicles (MY 2004 to 2006 Touaregs, for example), the software package in the navigation system is the same throughout the world. Because of this, switching the country code of the car away from Canada or USA and over to Europe gets rid of the legal acceptance screen that is a prerequisite for North American markets. Doing this also screws up AM radio reception - shifting it to 9 kHz spacing, instead of the North American norm of 10 kHz, but most owners don't mind that.
On the Phaeton, an entirely different software load is used in the central display system for North American vehicles. There is no way to change an apple into an orange - if you have a NAR version of the central display system, you have a NAR software load, and if you have a ROW central display, you have a ROW software load. Typically, there will be other notable differences as well between NAR and ROW software - the ability to receive TMC and TIM messages, support for cell phone operations, and so forth.
I don't know enough about the Eos to be able to speak to how it is configured, however, if no-one has yet discovered that changing the country coding away from USA or Canada to Europe changes the functionality of the navigation display, then it is very unlikely that there is a 'coding switch' available at the diagnostic scan tool level that would allow the legal acceptance screen to be skipped or disabled. Lord only knows how much time the Phaeton owners have spent searching (unsuccessfully) for a workaround to this over the past few years.
Michael


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (gdevitry)*

Woohoo -- got it to work! Up/down/open/close via remote and door lock! Thanks everyone for the assistance!
I also coded the car to EU -- and now the key-in-ignition chime doesn't sound... is this a US only 'feature'?
Next stop - getting the high beams to work along with the fogs! Why -- because!


----------



## expound (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (WRXGuy)*

Congratulations on figuring out exactly how to config your EOS.
Would you mind posting the exact codes you used to configure your car with VAG.
I really want to be able to open/close windows (and close sunroof) with remote.
Thanks


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (expound)*

Okay, I've called two dealers in my area about coding my Eos to allow the windows to roll up and down with the remote key fob. One dealer told me this feature was an urban legend, and another said that is was possible but they won't do it because this change will disable the pinch protection so for liability reasons they decline. (I assume the pich protection is only disable while using the remote like it is while using the key in the drivers door, no big deal)
All that I really want to do is add the remote window function but can't see spending $250 for a Ross-Tech VAG-COM to do it. Is there another, less expensive OBDII scan tool that can do this? http://www.OBDTOOL.COM had a tool that could do this for $70 but does not work on the 2007's with the CAN bus which I assume the Eos has. $70 sounds great and probably what a dealer would charge if they would do it. Anyone know of a cheaper solution to Ross-Tech?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*

Take a drive north (2 1/2 hrs)... I'll help you. Or find someone closer to you (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1427299).
Or try this option
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/ecs.html
US ECS: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=7204 
Greg


_Modified by gdevitry at 7:32 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Okay, I've called two dealers in my area about coding my Eos to allow the windows to roll up and down with the remote key fob. One dealer told me this feature was an urban legend, and another said that is was possible but they won't do it because this change will disable the pinch protection so for liability reasons they decline. (I assume the pich protection is only disable while using the remote like it is while using the key in the drivers door, no big deal)
All that I really want to do is add the remote window function but can't see spending $250 for a Ross-Tech VAG-COM to do it. Is there another, less expensive OBDII scan tool that can do this? http://www.OBDTOOL.COM had a tool that could do this for $70 but does not work on the 2007's with the CAN bus which I assume the Eos has. $70 sounds great and probably what a dealer would charge if they would do it. Anyone know of a cheaper solution to Ross-Tech?

Check your IMs


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the offer and link Greg. Something like this is exactly what I was looking for, a simple, sweet and cheap solution! However, ECS does not mention the Eos or any late model vehicle except the bug so I'm doubtful this will work on most '07s. I did send an inquirey just in case. I'll post the answer here when I hear back.
I heard back. Their product won't work with the CAN Bus.









_Modified by solarflare at 3:22 PM 4-2-2007_


_Modified by solarflare at 6:28 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*

After reading a post in the MK5 forum there are some other features that sound interesting and I was wondering if any of you guys with a vag-com have been tinkering with your comfort controller to see if these features can be enabled on the Eos. Has anyone been able to get the sideview mirrors to lower when in reverse? Other interesting features that I would be interested in are the emergency braking brake light flash, and disable the power window disable after door open and turn off the remote range limitation (if it exists). Perhaps there are even more Eos specific features to play with? Just trying to justify the vag-com price


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*

I can answer a few...
Mirror - I have yet to activate this via VAG (states that Memory Seats are needed). I have the roof module and tried it for a couple of days. I didn't care for it so it is off now.
Brake assist - the roof module can enable this... the lights went 'nuts' once in a snow storm. Not sure if this is USA legal...
Power window after door open - meaning to look for this.
Remote range - did not see this. But from my experience, I think there is a range (seems about 25').
EOS specific - Ross-Tech is still researching all the codes and there are lots of blanks... The EOS screens have been 'copied' from MK V (I think... Mark?).
Greg


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*

As has been said, there are lots of codes which are not properly identified.
But there are many settings that can be changed. The emergency brake light flash would be nice-- I haven't confirmed that it really changed for me though.
The sideview mirrors lowering _automatically_ in reverse requires memory seats, but you can enable "Synchronized Mirror Adjustment" and easily lower and raise them both as a pair yourself. This feature is disabled in NAR, so as to not confuse us 'Mericans. It makes it so adjusting with mirror at "L" moves both, and then "R" moves only the Right mirror (reversed if UK?).
The Leaving Home/Coming Home headlight feature is nice too-- and you _don't_ have to buy an upgrade package to get it!
I changed my electric windows to stay enabled, then changed it back for security. It worked, and maybe some combination of settings would be good, but I don't want them to be a way to break-in.
CLOSING THE SUNROOF BY REMOTE IS WONDERFUL!!! *VERY* handy-- you don't have to re-start the car to close it all up.
As far as remote range limitation-- I have considered turning it ON.
Currently, I can make my car "beep" looking out the 3rd floor window at my car at the back of the lot, with distance of 5 rows of cars and 3 double-width lanes between! I think that _enabling_ remote range limitation would make it only work from much closer.
This is a security feature in that it keeps you from deactivating your locks (or windows!) from too far away to see the car, perhaps by mistake with the keys in your pocket. I guess it might make it harder for a thief to steal and use a remote code although I don't know if that is really a problem.
One downside would be that if you return to your car late at night, etc, the panic alarm would not work until you are close enough (closer than w/o limitation). So if you walk to you car across a dark campus clutching your keys nervously, you might want the full range.
As a variety of people start to post code lists, we will slowly figure out the missing labels (or Ross-Tech will figure them out for us!)
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I changed my electric windows to stay enabled, then changed it back for security. It worked, and maybe some combination of settings would be good, but I don't want them to be a way to break-in.
William

Do the windows always stay enabled with this feature? I assumed there would be a time out still of 10 minutes or so after which the windows would be disabled. If they stay enabled all the time that's no good because I like to crack the windows in the summer time to keep the inside cooler and all it would take is a thief with a coat hanger to activate a window switch.
I'm curious how the roof module implements the mirror parking assist feature. Obviously they can be commanded to move and probably have position sensors if they can be used with memory seats. Is the only thing missing memory? I'll try your suggestion to enable both mirrors to move on 'L' to see if this feature is worth pursuing. 
At least there are many features that can be customized using the full length MFD. I just wish VW would have included the remote window feature with them.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_This _[remote range limitation]_ is a security feature in that it keeps you from deactivating your locks (or windows!) from too far away to see the car, perhaps by mistake with the keys in your pocket.

No, that's not correct. If you unlock the car inadvertently by pressing the unlock button on the remote control, and you don't physically open a door within 30 seconds, the car will lock itself back up again and re-arm the alarm system. Every Volkswagen does this.
I would recommend that you not fool around with coding that you are not absolutely sure of lest you get yourself into a world of hurt. There are differences in frequencies used between different parts of the world, and other changes that may take place with a coding change that are not fully documented in the rather sparse descriptions of codes found on the Passat (note: _PASSAT_, not Eos) document that you are working from.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (solarflare)*

There is an option in Byte 6 for Power windows to be disabled after door opens, which is true when NOT checked.
There is also an option in Byte 7 currently labeled "Comfort function after authorized access only in a limited time"
I think this 2nd option would allow the power windows for a little while after you open the car, but I don't know about a timeout when you shutoff the car.
Of course, all it not known about the Eos yet-- maybe someone will play with these options more and give the details! (I didn't wait for a long while to see if it went away after 5-10 min or anything)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (kghia)*

I'm going to try to get more comprehensive information when I visit the factory in Portugal in May.
Michael


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM and the cranky EOS - Help! (PanEuropean)*

you know i saw a online video where you can open and close the top via remote and open at road speeds upto 30mph 
do a search i cant remember the company but it replaces the mod 
its the same manufacture of the mod used by vw its cool i like think its like 400 bones


----------

